# chemical pregnancy



## joanne31 (Nov 4, 2004)

hi could somebody tell me what a chemical pregnancy is pleased thanks jo


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Joanne

i think a chemical pregnancy is caused by fertility drugs still in your system at the time of testing

Lisa x


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi
I may be corrected, but a chemical (or biochemical) pregnancy does mean that you were pregnant, in that an embryo implanted and generated hcg, but that it was not viable enough to progress to a stage where it could be seen on a scan (the sort of scans that are typically done at 6 weeks pregnant). I had a biochem in July, my max measured hcg was 297 (at 5 weeks - although that was the first blood test I had done, so it might have been higher before as after that it basically just fell). Biochems often have lower hcg readings - e.g. 30.
catsnewb, I think by the time you get to test day there are no drugs left that could cause a positive hcg reading.
Lol
Jen


----------



## joanne31 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks for your advice, i had ivf last year, and i did a preganancy test 12 days in the 2ww and it came up positive, then 2 days lateley, sadly my period came so heavy so i didnt really understand what was happening, has this happened to anybody else..


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Joanne
I kind of had similar, in that I bled on day 13 after ET (and was so sure it hadn't worked I had a beer  ) - then next morning, test day, tested +ve - so surprised! But as I said the +ve didn't last. Mine didn't go -ve immediately though (I still had +ve readings for 2 months in fact!! but very low hcg).
Yours was definately a biochemical pregancy, as there are no drugs left in your system at 12 dpt that could cause a +ve reading. So you did have implantation, but the embie wasn't strong enough to grow v much   But it does mean you were pg, even tho not for as long as we all wish for! Hope that helps.
Lol
Jen


----------

